# Cryptosporidium



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Cryptosporidium is a water born pathogen that is a protozoan pathogen that causes a diarrheal illness called cryptosporidiosis. It usually causes a mild to severe infection of the gastrointestinal system, including watery diarrhea, fever, abdominal cramps, nausea, and vomiting. 
Cryptosporidium is transmitted through feces and capable of completing its life cycle within a single host, resulting in microbial cyst stages which are excreted in feces and are capable of transmission to a new host. While the parasite is usually transmitted by the fecal-oral route infection may be acquired in a number of other ways:
-from animals, particularly lambs and calves, through contact with their infected feces;
-person to person contact, which is considered especially relevant in child day-care centers;
-from contaminated raw foods, e.g. raw meat, unpasteurized milk, fruit and vegetables.
There are many different species of Cryptosporidium though the main vectors are:
C. parvum (species of frog found in Lesotho, South Africa, and Swaziland)
C. hominis (humans)
C. canis (dogs)
C. felis (cats)
C. meleagridis (foul I.e. turkey, chicken, pigeon, quail, pheasant)

*Treatment*
Infection can lasts for up to two weeks and in rare cases as long as a month. There is no reliable treatment for cryptosporidium enteritis; certain medications are sometimes used, but they usually have only temporary effects. Treatment is primarily supportive. Fluids need to be replaced orally. A lactose-free diet should be taken as tolerated. In rare situations, intravenous fluids may be required. Antibiotics are not usually helpful.

*Drinking water*
Cryptosporidium is extremely resistant to chlorination methods it has been found that it is susceptible to ozone treatment given a long enough contact time. slow sand filters, diatomaceous earth filter and membranes will remove 99% of Cryptosporidium . As with all other pathogens boiling your water is the most reliable way of removing cryptosporidium.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a UV light on our water well system (just before it enters the house) to kill the cooties. It does require maintenance; but, it's worth it not to have to worry about a lot of the water well contaminents.


----------

